
Build Your Own Adblocker in (Literally) 10 Minutes - yakkomajuri
https://medium.com/@yakko.majuri/building-your-own-adblocker-in-literally-10-minutes-1eec093b04cd
======
yakkomajuri
YC removes queries from URLs so my "Friend Link" was removed. With the link
you can read the full article even if you maxed out your monthly article
quota. Here it is: [https://medium.com/@yakko.majuri/building-your-own-
adblocker...](https://medium.com/@yakko.majuri/building-your-own-adblocker-in-
literally-10-minutes-1eec093b04cd?source=friends_link&sk=cd49e44cfa05b257ad36aeb4065dc9bb)

------
onyva
I love it that they’re so worried about privacy they build an extension, but
still use Brave, which is a real world example of a MitB, which is also aiming
to become the new ads broker to put google out of business.

~~~
yakkomajuri
Actually, I switch around between Brave, Opera, Firefox, and Tor. I like to
try various things. But I'd be interested to hear your thoughts. I did see
that Brave was adding affiliate links to Binance for example, but what else
concerns you about it?

~~~
onyva
Mostly ethical. If you care about privacy and not just a software junkie
looking for the next shiny new thing, you should care about who is behind its
development. Mozilla is not the same thing as another X company building Y
browser. Specifically though, they have a conflict interest. A good starting
point to understand their position in the market:

Brave browser (Stage 1) is a Trojan Horse for their actual business which is a
blockchain-based advertising platform (Stage 2).

[https://twitter.com/aral/status/1013047635253526530](https://twitter.com/aral/status/1013047635253526530)

